# What's the most worthless turkey product you've ever seen advertised?



## JimLandt (Mar 14, 2013)

On a different thread, Nicodemus, posted:

"As Gene Nunnery said in one of his books, the turkeys will throw enough roadblocks on new hunters, without older, more experienced hunters messin` them up. Or something to that effect."

Over the years, I've seen turkey call and product manufacturers, often lead by our brethren hunters, come up with some products that would do nothing but create such roadblocks.

What's the worst/funniest one you've ever seen and why?

Here's mine:

1. Tink's Dr. Tom's Turkey Scent (in stores about 15-20 years ago, the last time I saw it). This product sought to profit off the delusion, in the mind of the novice, that turkeys might be attracted, in some way, to the scent of tom turkey. I can only imagine those precious moments of wasted predawn time, spraying or sprinkling this product around a set-up position.


----------



## six (Mar 14, 2013)

HECS camo.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Mar 14, 2013)

Back in the 90's Grants Sporting Goods in Dalton carried  liquid "Turkey Scent" in a bottle. It was suppose to draw em in close


----------



## RUNnGUN (Mar 14, 2013)

SQUEALING HEN!! if that thing works why can't we just squeal at them?


----------



## GLS (Mar 14, 2013)

Madd's silent shock-gobble whistle.  Worked everytime, unfortunately gobbler responded with silent gobble.


----------



## mossyoakpro (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm going with the "Pump" action yelper.....don't know how that idea came about but I have a hunch


----------



## Burney Mac (Mar 14, 2013)

Flextone's new ' funky chicken '

Gimme the sqealing hen and the funky chicken. You'll have turkey nuggets in no time.


----------



## Bullets n Broadheads (Mar 14, 2013)

Any gobble tube, or mabey the "Funky Chicken"


----------



## ehunt (Mar 14, 2013)

worthless call ive ever owned= mad push/pull "egg".


----------



## JimLandt (Mar 14, 2013)

GLS said:


> Madd's silent shock-gobble whistle.  Worked everytime, unfortunately gobbler responded with silent gobble.



I'd totally forgotten about that one... You're right the turkeys always gobbled back silently, but suddenly...
here comes my dog!


----------



## Paint Brush (Mar 14, 2013)

GLS said:


> Madd's silent shock-gobble whistle.  Worked everytime, unfortunately gobbler responded with silent gobble.



  x3     and guys bought them, I lost all respect for them boys when they actually sold these as a locator call.....


----------



## BirdNut (Mar 14, 2013)

These are all hilarious!


----------



## RUNnGUN (Mar 14, 2013)

Burney Mac said:


> Flextone's new ' funky chicken '
> 
> Gimme the sqealing hen and the funky chicken. You'll have turkey nuggets in no time.



HAHA now that's funny


----------



## sman (Mar 14, 2013)

New flextone thunder or something like that.  It's brown looks like a tube kind of.  I fell for it thought it was something new.  The guy from Real Tree road trips was on the box.  Michael something?  Anyway it is just a tube call with a top.  A terrible tube call at that.  He should feel bad, thought he was above this trash.


----------



## Gaswamp (Mar 14, 2013)

good thread Jim.  The guys have nailed some worthless turkey hunting products.  I wouldn't say this product was worthless but stupid. http://www.mojooutdoors.com/index.php/component/hikashop/product/228-mojo-tail-chaser


----------



## Country_boy1990 (Mar 15, 2013)

gaswamp  that thing loks like all its good for is gettin shot at!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GLS (Mar 15, 2013)

Gaswamp said:


> good thread Jim.  The guys have nailed some worthless turkey hunting products.  I wouldn't say this product was worthless but stupid. http://www.mojooutdoors.com/index.php/component/hikashop/product/228-mojo-tail-chaser


 It comes with optional stenciling: "Shoot me,  please."


----------



## Jody Hawk (Mar 15, 2013)

mossyoakpro said:


> I'm going with the "Pump" action yelper.....don't know how that idea came about but I have a hunch



I have no doubt in my mind that the pump action yelper would call up a turkey. I think Ricky Joe Bishop came up with that but I could be wrong. Here's the biggest good-for-nothing that I've wasted my hard earned money on!


----------



## TK1 (Mar 15, 2013)

Multiple surfaced friction calls


----------



## bull0ne (Mar 15, 2013)

Gaswamp said:


> good thread Jim.  The guys have nailed some worthless turkey hunting products.  I wouldn't say this product was worthless but stupid. http://www.mojooutdoors.com/index.php/component/hikashop/product/228-mojo-tail-chaser



That product, if put to use on a Non-quota Florida WMA turkey season opener, should count as a suicide attempt.


----------



## Killdee (Mar 15, 2013)

Let me say this re the push button calls, An older guy who just started hunting bought 1 and killed one of the longest bearded and spured Tom's I have ever seen. A thick 12+ beard and 1.75" daggers.
Also after the Madd thing came out, me and a buddy bought 2$ dog whistles and I did locate 1 Tom on Piedmont with it. That same buddy gave me a bottle of Tinks Turkey scent, his boss actually stocked it in his sporting goods.


----------



## icdedturkes (Mar 15, 2013)

http://www.adventuregamecalls.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=shop.flypage&product_id=28&category_id=7&option=com_virtuemart&itemid=1

http://www.adventuregamecalls.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=shop.flypage&product_id=19&category_id=6&option=com_virtuemart&itemid=1


----------



## Carp (Mar 15, 2013)

this stuff, as mentioned before.


----------



## Randy (Mar 15, 2013)

GLS said:


> Madd's silent shock-gobble whistle.  Worked everytime, unfortunately gobbler responded with silent gobble.



Exactly.  I bought one just for a conversation piece.  I still have it.


----------



## wooly (Mar 15, 2013)

GLS said:


> Madd's silent shock-gobble whistle.  Worked everytime, unfortunately gobbler responded with silent gobble.



10>4 on that! My friend threw his in the creek and I sent mine back


----------



## Gadget (Mar 15, 2013)

Randy said:


> Exactly.  I bought one just for a conversation piece.  I still have it.





wanna sell it? I lost mine last year in the mountains.....


----------



## Timber1 (Mar 15, 2013)

Lately, anything with Primos in the name. What I like are the "pro-staffers" and call champs that switch every year or so and endorse their new employers products as all they ever use, wear, or play golf in.


----------



## cfuller6 (Mar 15, 2013)

I'd have to say the lime green umbrella with the tom printed on it....


----------



## GLS (Mar 15, 2013)

Killdee said:


> .
> Also after the Madd thing came out, me and a buddy bought 2$ dog whistles and I did locate 1 Tom on Piedmont with it. .



You sure he just didn't make up his mind to gobble just before you blew it?


----------



## Randy (Mar 15, 2013)

Gadget said:


> wanna sell it? I lost mine last year in the mountains.....



Heck no.  I like to aggravate my wife with it.  When I blow it it makes her howl.


----------



## gobblinglawyer (Mar 15, 2013)

Dead Silence Locator.  Had to have one while I was at Georgia Southern in '94. Used it religiously all season long with NO results.  It was aptly named....only heard silence when I used it!


----------



## Son (Mar 15, 2013)

I'll use my old lynch box call. Maybe a piece of broken slate with a cedar stick thru a corncobb. And they can keep all that commercial fool ya stuff on the shelves.  Along with that i'll use my old 30 dollar shotgun with 2 3/4 inch nr 5's or 4's, either one will work. I also use a cheap decoy, but i dress her up with lipstick and glass eyes. Might say, I usually do alright every Spring, when i can stay awake. But then, i never have been too fancy.

A picture always improves a post.


----------



## Killdee (Mar 15, 2013)

GLS said:


> You sure he just didn't make up his mind to gobble just before you blew it?



Maybe, but he gobbled every time I blew it 5-6 times.


----------



## Killdee (Mar 15, 2013)

Carp said:


> this stuff, as mentioned before.



Heeeyyyy, thats in my house, you been sneaking round here in Marietta..

I think I posted that pic in a similar thread some years ago. I need to find my Turkey scent and use it in front of some guys at Piedmont!!!!!!


----------



## pasinthrough (Mar 15, 2013)

Whatever that knight & hale green plastic egg was. It sounded like a turkey alright. A turkey with its foot hung in a bear trap!


----------



## David Parker (Mar 18, 2013)

This one is a sure bet but you sweat your tail-feathers off!!


----------



## Gaswamp (Mar 1, 2017)

gobblinglawyer said:


> Dead Silence Locator.  Had to have one while I was at Georgia Southern in '94. Used it religiously all season long with NO results.  It was aptly named....only heard silence when I used it!



wondering where u display that in your call collection


----------



## snuffy (Mar 1, 2017)

GLS said:


> Madd's silent shock-gobble whistle.  Worked everytime, unfortunately gobbler responded with silent gobble.



I refuse to even watch a tv show the ANY of the Drury's in it over that one. They ought to be ashamed.

And I ought to be kicked for buying one.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Mar 1, 2017)

*not even close*

squealin hen call

I didn't buy one, but my son did.

s&r


----------



## turkeykirk (Mar 1, 2017)

Tink's Turkey Scent. Spray it around your calling setup. Turkeys don't pay it any attention but sure brings the coyotes running!


----------



## mose (Mar 1, 2017)

FLEXTONE thunder clucker, i think it was called. Bought one on clearance and it didn't even make it out of the parking lot.


----------



## gobblinglawyer (Mar 1, 2017)

Gaswamp said:


> wondering where u display that in your call collection



I got mad at it not working one day and chunked it through the woods.  It's somewhere in Washington  County!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Mar 1, 2017)

There's all kinds of new crazy junk out there since this thread was started.


----------



## Jack Ryan (Mar 1, 2017)

Jody Hawk said:


> I have no doubt in my mind that the pump action yelper would call up a turkey. I think Ricky Joe Bishop came up with that but I could be wrong. Here's the biggest good-for-nothing that I've wasted my hard earned money on!



Yeah, they got me to. At the time I had my own idea of trying to relate turkey breeding and behaviour to the actual changes in the woods like vegetation blooming and sprouting. I was keeping records of stuff I saw and dates and temps and along came that thing... first thought was they beat me to it.

Bought it, it sucked.

Any way my current nominee ...







Those things are going to get people shot.


----------



## Gaswamp (Mar 1, 2017)

gobblinglawyer said:


> I got mad at it not working one day and chunked it through the woods.  It's somewhere in Washington  County!



I can't say much I bought one too and have been dumb enuff to keep it.  Its in the bottom of one of my turkey Paraphernalia storage bins


----------



## fullstrut (Mar 1, 2017)

Got to be the dog whistle from MAD CALLS. LOL. What a joke! That was 15 yrs ago or more. But hey them boys are bigger than ever with their movies , and Cable show Bow Madness.


----------



## Booner Killa (Mar 1, 2017)

I say any kind of call flextone makes. It doubles as a predator call because it sounds like a wounded animal IMO.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Mar 1, 2017)

Booner Killa said:


> I say any kind of call flextone makes.



Gotta agree. 

I think the folks at Flextone have to be sitting around saying, " can you believe they're actually buying this stuff". 

Pure junk IMO.


----------



## chefrific (Mar 2, 2017)

Booner Killa said:


> I say any kind of call flextone makes. It doubles as a predator call because it sounds like a wounded animal IMO.





Bubba_1122 said:


> Gotta agree.
> 
> I think the folks at Flextone have to be sitting around saying, " can you believe they're actually buying this stuff".
> 
> Pure junk IMO.



I'll third this but add Primos to that list.


----------



## SKFOOTER (Mar 2, 2017)

Definitely the Squealing Hen.


----------



## goblr77 (Mar 3, 2017)

GLS said:


> Madd's silent shock-gobble whistle.  Worked everytime, unfortunately gobbler responded with silent gobble.



This^. I haven't bought a MAD product since they came out with that.


----------



## horny1 (Mar 3, 2017)

The white hen\ short neck snow goose


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 3, 2017)

Do you remember a a box call made with a metal edge I think it was. You couldn't here much of a noise out of it but they promoted it as being in a frequency that you can't here but the turkeys could. I didn't fall for that one. Don't even remember who made it


----------

